# Bargain Locks



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I was just curious, anyone know the scuttlebutt on Bargain Locks and why they folded so quickly?

It was weird how they didn't have a going out of business sale or anything. Did someone buy the company? Maybe a competitor?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Didn't know they folded.... A few weeks ago a service rep said their Chinese supplier was bought out and they were negotiating pricing and quantity requirements so wonder if that was the reason?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Didn't know they folded.... A few weeks ago a service rep said their Chinese supplier was bought out and they were negotiating pricing and quantity requirements so wonder if that was the reason?


A few of their staff have already migrated over to US Hardware Supply.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

It's just strange how they went so quickly, at least to the outside eye. No warning, no get rid of inventory sales, just...poof.

Was just curious to know if anyone had information.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe one of their top guys went over to MFS.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

SG/MFS bought them out


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I've been working/happy with Carrdan anyway. Locks are heavier, easier to install, and don't strip out the screws. lol My investors like their locks better too.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> I've been working/happy with Carrdan anyway. Locks are heavier, easier to install, and don't strip out the screws. lol My investors like their locks better too.


 their knob locks suck. but its convenient since they are 4 miles away


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Never had an issue with them. Can't say that for the others, maybe I got an incredible batch...


----------



## CarrdanPreservation (Aug 13, 2015)

hammerhead said:


> their knob locks suck. but its convenient since they are 4 miles away


If you have trouble with our locks, please let us know so that we can replace them. Your feedback helps us make our products better!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

we have alot of the knobs that wont unlock from the inside,like they are stuck. plus 4 locks from the last case the face of the exterior knob pushes in and when you go to turn the handle it just spins


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> we have alot of the knobs that wont unlock from the inside,like they are stuck. plus 4 locks from the last case the face of the exterior knob pushes in and when you go to turn the handle it just spins


I would guess it's the same Chinese junk everyone else is selling - Doesn't matter who you buy from, 5 dollar locks are 5 dollar locks.


----------



## CarrdanPreservation (Aug 13, 2015)

hammerhead said:


> we have alot of the knobs that wont unlock from the inside,like they are stuck. plus 4 locks from the last case the face of the exterior knob pushes in and when you go to turn the handle it just spins


If you bring them in to us, we'll replace them for you.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks but i just pitched them and installed different ones


----------

